# Looky here what I got



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:chili: :chili: Skye's first born. It's a boy!! :chili: :chili: 










Thanks for looking.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

When did this happen? Did I miss something? 

I forgot to add he is gorgeous!!! :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (PreciousPups @ Jul 3 2008, 04:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600238


> When did this happen? Did I miss something?
> 
> I forgot to add he is gorgeous!!! :wub:[/B]


He is 12 days old. And no you didn't miss anything. I did not announce his arrival. I have been watching him since birth praying he was going to be as pretty as his dad. And he is showing all signs of it. So looks like hopefully I have another show prospect on my hands. :chili: :chili: He is alittle short legged at this time. But they will hopefully catch up. I just have to wait and see. 

Thank you for the compliment. :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I WANT A PUPPY :wub: ( well okay ANOTHER PUPPY ) . He is gorgeous . Sarah


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

He's beyond beautiful :wub: What's his name going to be? Oh, BTW Congratulations :chili: :chili:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, he is so cute :tender:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Jul 3 2008, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600256


> He's beyond beautiful :wub: What's his name going to be? Oh, BTW Congratulations :chili: :chili:[/B]



Thank you. Right now I am calling him my Chunky Monkey. Because he is so fat. *LOL*


Thank you all for looking and the sweet replies.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Jul 3 2008, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600251


> I WANT A PUPPY :wub: ( well okay ANOTHER PUPPY ) . He is gorgeous . Sarah[/B]


Sarah with all that you are going through, I think a new addition to your home would be a wonderful thing. Thank you for the sweet compliment. :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

He is such a sweetie :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, look at that sweet boy. :tender: 

PS: He's not fat, he's extra healthy. :rofl:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - Becky -- he's gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: Love, love, love his head. Who's his dam?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jul 3 2008, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600288


> OMG - Becky -- he's gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: Love, love, love his head. Who's his dam?[/B]



Thank you Lynn. His dam is Darlii. Here is her picture.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

He is a cutie! :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

What a cutie patootie!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HE A LITTLE BUTTER BALL !!!!!!!!!!!!SO CUTE


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It looks like you've got a real winner there.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

He looks like a real beauty - hope he grows up to look like his daddy! Although his mom is pretty cute too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub:


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

Becky, your pups are all gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww lookit the kayoot pooch. Congrats!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I so have puppy envy. He is too cute. :smheat:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you all so very much for the sweet replies. :wub: :wub: 

I will try to remember to give updates on him and his progress. At 8 weeks I should have a good idea if he is a show prospect or not. 

So if I forget to update. Please be so kind and remind me. I get quite busy around here at times.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Chunky Monkey opened his little eyes today. So I thought it would be kewl to share the pics with all of you. Here he is at exactely two weeks of age.........


















Thanks again for all the sweet comments and looking.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck with your new baby boy, Becky! He is just a darling little puppy! I sincerely hope he does grow up to be your show dog!  Winning Championships, of course! 


Cyndi


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations! He's sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo CUTE! :wub: 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG he is such a gorgeous little guy.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah! how sweet!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh My Look at that Baby :wub: :wub2: I can't wait to see him. Hopefully i can get up there in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Becky! What a cute little face :wub: :wub: 
Congrats on your baby doll.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations!!! He is darling!!!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Becky, he is sooooo adorable!! :wub: Congrats on the new arrival!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, a little Skye mini-me. Can't wait to see this little guy grow and mature.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so very cute well done sky


----------

